# Where are all the decent cheaper MHs?



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

We are looking to buy a MH. We have approx £7,000 - £8,000 to spend (yes, I know it is not a huge amount but still).

It needs to be:

1/ enough space for all of us to sleep comfortably (two of us, and three large dogs).
2/ Not a shed!

...and that's it.

Do you think I can find a suitable MH anywhere in the UK?! No.

I search the web (including eBay) on a daily basis and I'm pretty fed up now.

Dispirited


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Richard

Short answer - keep looking. You will find one sooner or later.

Don't be fed up - it's actually good news. They hold their value so well that you will lose very little on your (eventual) purchase if/when you come to sell it and upgrade.

Alternately (_and this amounts to treason on this forum_ 8O ) you would get a cracking good caravan for that sort of cash. (Pauses to wash mouth out with carbolic soap! 8O )

I obviously know nothing of your circumstances, but it might be an interim way of getting into the camping scene until you can afford the motorhome you want.

That's the route I and many others have followed.

Dave


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Unless people are under pressure to sell they maybe waiting out until Easter time. 

I bought mine december 09 from a dealer whilst prices were probaably a little depressed, I kept the old one until Easter time though to get the best return on that one.

With the bad weather recenlty and we are just coming out of xmas people probably haven't had going out and taking photos etc on their mind for selling.

Have you got it narrowed down to a couple of models you are interested in or is it just a wide search at the moment?

Ben


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks.



Zebedee said:


> Alternately (_and this amounts to treason on this forum_ 8O ) you would get a cracking good caravan for that sort of cash. (Pauses to wash mouth out with carbolic soap! 8O )


Don't tell anyone but we already have a nice caravan, which will be sold once we get the MH.



blongs said:


> Have you got it narrowed down to a couple of models you are interested in or is it just a wide search at the moment?


Anything! Really, anything considered as long as it has space for the five of us.

Even considered the big RVs (as long as they are LPGed) but the older ones all seem to fall foul of point 2/ in my original post!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Another site to look at is Preloved. 
Also making an offer even when more is being asked for can pay dividends. 
You could also consider buying a panel van and converting it yourself. From experience this can also be not only budget saving (we actually sold two for more than costs) but you can design exactly what you require, which can be an interesting experience in itself. 
Don't give up, its a great way to enjoy life! 
Alan


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, but I don't think a panel van will tick point 1/

I'll have a look at Preloved: I haven't looked there yet.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi
Some of the long wheelbase Mercedes panel vans could do the trick. There are many self builds to be seen overseas (the Dutch seem adept at this sort of thing). They also do interesting things with caravans on the back of flat bed trucks and I believe you already have a caravan but I have never tried this sort of thing.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/rolleyes.gif
Alan


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

ive just looked on "caravanfinder" and clicked the motorhome option and filled in the advanced search facility 
theres not many but its a start 
it also gives you an idea which dealers stock the cheaper vans 
we went for a cheaper van cos we do a lot of muddy pastimes and didn't want to spend our entire holiday worrying about messy floors etc
goodluck 
cath


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Cheap*

One here


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Richard M,
Plently motorhome dealers take caravans in PX, so maybe a help with the finance, just a thought.
viator


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Reminds me of 2001 when our old hi-top was coming to it's natural end. We intended to spend the year doing research into the next one for us i.e. conversion to our spec., buy second hand abroad etc. The only thing we could not afford was a new one bought here.

To start the research year we went to the Glasgow CC show and bought a new one  

OK we did have the money, so it did not put us into debt. However it was earmarked for other things. What ever those other things were I have long forgotten as the enjoyment of continuing MHing has overtaken all other feelings.

Good luck in your search. There is one with your name on it out there somewhere.

Sue


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are contemplating a "Home converted" panel van or similar BEWARE OF ITS WEIGHT make sure you take it to a weighbridge !!! 

A lot of self converters tend to fit domestic kitchen cabinets etc (ala B&Q etc as they are MUCH cheaper than specific MH kit) ) not thinking about the weight implications !!!

Check the weight (with driver and passenger ensconced) and compare it to the "plate" in order to check both individual axle and gross weights. You COULD even surprise the seller !!!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Have a look in Germany, you'll find a lot that match your criteria, for a start look at www.mobile.de you can choose English it doesn't translate everything but enough to make sense. Buying from Germany is easy and the registration etc. process is not complicated


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Any Use


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Cheap*



boringfrog said:


> One here


Wow that looks like a well loved M/Home and very good condition
I was going to say look around streets as M/homers do sell but go to some shows and Peternbouro is a good place .


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Food for thought!

I like the tag axle one: I wonder what the turning circle is? Ad states it is 23' long, surely it is long........?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Going to Canterbury today there was a wonderful Horse carrier that would convert to a huge Motorhome £5,500

There is one here for £8,000 http://www.horsehackers.com/classified/vehicles4sale/index.shtml
the one down the bottom
Wouldnt they convert well


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

There seem to be a few dealers with vans in your price range. Whether or not they'd be good buys, who knows?  Google the following though - Glenns (Nottingham) who have 6 coachbuilts sub-£8K, Emmbee (Bury) who have 1, and Knight Motorcaravans (Tewkesbury) who have 2 under £9K. It has to be said that not many dealers are interested unless the potential mark-up is at least £5K together with no risk if they offer a guarantee. So you're almost certain to be best off finding a well-cared- for private sale. You'll also have gathered that the van is likely to be at least 15 years old, and quite possibly 20. Many more come on the market towards Spring...


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Can I ask what people think of this please?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1990-Talbot-E...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item5194930736

I know of one for sale which is exactly like the one above (petrol).

What do people think of these? Cheap and basic I know, but it might tick the boxes we want ticking.

Thanks.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Richard_M said:


> Can I ask what people think of this please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1990-Talbot-E...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item5194930736
> 
> ...


Hi there,

This is almost the exact same van we started off with, and together with 2 kids only just pre teen and 2 dogs ( greyhound and rottie cross) we had many great adventures. 
We loved ours and it was a great introduction to Motorhoming and touring. We have had 2 newer vans since but the kids now 24 and 19 still talk about our 1st van and the adventures we all had.

Whatever you get, have many adventures and laughs in it

Tina


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Richard_M said:


> Can I ask what people think of this please?
> Thanks.


Well I was going to post *THIS* for you, a similar van but a little cheaper, & looks nice too.

Or what about getting *A HYMER?*

Or indeed *AN OLDER SWIFT*

All look quite good vans


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I passed this the other day and its now got a website HERE have a look at those. If you want me to go and have a look and see if its ok let me know. Saves a wasted trip.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

For my money I'd definitely go for the Burstner This one it's a bit over your stated budget but it ticks all the right boxes and as a bonus its a turbo diesel, they really are are an excellent van (don't know about this actual one, but it does look good from pics and description). I would have thought you may get it for less than asking price with a haggle. The other Talbots whilst in my opinion are OK you need to be careful especially on the Highwayman and derivatives as they were very prone to leaking seams and the dreaded rot they cause, petrol engines not too clever either (in my opinion).


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas! The search continues!

(Also the caravan is now on eBay).


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

At the risk if being :lol: at, we have a recession going on here and there are some very good deals to be had.
With a bit of haggling THIS very clean looking 1990 Swift Kon-Tiki could come in within budget, at current exchange rates.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jean-Luc, I'm no expert on Kon Tiki's but something doesn't look right about that one for the year I'm sure it's the wrong shape. On another point the base of the passenger seat doesn't look to me as though it would pass an MOT!


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

eurajohn said:


> Jean-Luc, I'm no expert on Kon Tiki's but something doesn't look right about that one for the year I'm sure it's the wrong shape. On another point the base of the passenger seat doesn't look to me as though it would pass an MOT!


Don't know either, now nothing about Kon Tiki's.
My basic point was that there are some real good value deals to be had here, a lot of UK origin vehicles plus lots of German origin ones for those who don't have a problem with left hookers.

A good friend of mine 'left go' his "Bessacarr E795, 2006, optional extras included, cab AND living area air-con, recessed awning, automatic sat dish, flat screen tv, built-in sat-nav &, car phone hands free, second leisure battery, inverter, B2B charger, alarm, tow-bar". for €33,000


----------

